# Anyone understand the logic of Ramadan working hours ......



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Private sector company in Dubai - normal working hours are 0800 to 1800 with an hours break - total 45 working hours a week.

My understanding is that private sector companies must reduce their working hours by two hours each day, so it should be 0800 to 1600 with an hours lunch.

Instead we get 0800 to 1515 on Sunday to Wednesday and 0800 to 1500 on Thursday.

Can anyone else work out how they calculated that is it makes no sense to me whatsoever.


----------



## NjxNA (Jan 13, 2013)

Can give you an example...

Semigov company in Dubai.
Normal working hours 7 - 15.30
Ramadan working hours (non Muslims) 7 - 15.30

Not sure how they calculated yours, do you deal with the local/GMEI markets?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's supposed to be 6 hours a day you work, you're getting that plus an hour lunch break. Normal private sector working hours are 8 hours per day.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Or, you out 6 hours a day in your time sheet, and still work the 10 hours you always do....


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

vantage said:


> Or, you out 6 hours a day in your time sheet, and still work the 10 hours you always do....


and hope the fun police do not come to you offices ask why you are not observing ramadan hours


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Few things (there was a good article in Emirates 24/7 with FAQs)
Firstly companies are not supposed to discriminate between Muslims and non-muslims - so working hours during Ramadam should be the same. (Ours is 8.00 to 3.30 for me & 8.00 to 2.00 for those that are fasting!).
Max working hours per day for all workers is 6 hours during Ramadam - again, in our example this is clearly wrong!
You dont need a lunch hour during Ramadam - because you are not supposed to be eating or drinking in the office!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

My gf hours are 9 till 4pm and she is working in a private company


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Few things (there was a good article in Emirates 24/7 with FAQs)
> Firstly companies are not supposed to discriminate between Muslims and non-muslims - so working hours during Ramadam should be the same. (Ours is 8.00 to 3.30 for me & 8.00 to 2.00 for those that are fasting!).
> Max working hours per day for all workers is 6 hours during Ramadam - again, in our example this is clearly wrong!
> ...


Eh, there's nothing that forbids this - convention or legislation. Our company's Ramadan policy is fairly simple: keep it in the dining room.


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

*What are Ramadan Hours?*

Under the UAE Labour Law, the working hours of all employees shall be reduced by two hours per day during the Holy month of Ramadan. This means that employees should only work 6 hours per day (as the statutory maximum working hours are 8 hours per day).

*Does it apply to my company?*

Yes, Ramadan hours apply to all companies in UAE.

*Is it applicable to only Muslims/fasting employees?*

No, It is applicable to all employees irrespective of their religion or whether they are fasting or not.

*Can my company get into trouble if we work normal hours?*

Inspections are carried out from time to time to ensure that companies are compliant with the Labour Law and abiding by the Ramadan hours. Any company found in breach of the Labour Law will be subject to a penalty.

*Can I only pay my employees for 6 hours during this period as they are not working full time?*

No, there should be no reduction in compensation as a result of a reduction in working hours. Employees should be paid at their normal rates as if they are working normal working hours.

*Is it allowed to practice overtime during Ramadan?*

Yes, it is allowed to practice overtime up to 2 hours, provided the companies should have proper record maintained in the office for the authority to confirm the overtime provision.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

_*Is it allowed to practice overtime during Ramadan?*

Yes, it is allowed to practice overtime up to 2 hours, provided the companies should have proper record maintained in the office for the authority to confirm the overtime provision.
_

So basically an 8 hour day by law becomes a 6 hour day however by law you can do 2 hours overtime so that means then that a company can still make you do 8 hours a day by making you do overtime.

Pointless in making a 6 hour day if companies can just skirt round the law.


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

I work for my own company so I will give myself 2 hours off extra per day...


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

In my neck of the aviation industry woods here shortened shifts just aren't possible so we get two hours of leave allowance per shift worked during the month of Ramadan which on average works out at an extra two days anual leave, happy days!!


----------



## NjxNA (Jan 13, 2013)

*Does it apply to my company?*

Yes, Ramadan hours apply to all companies in UAE.

*Is it applicable to only Muslims/fasting employees?*

No, It is applicable to all employees irrespective of their religion or whether they are fasting or not.

Again... this is on paper... reality is different


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

NjxNA said:


> Does it apply to my company? Yes, Ramadan hours apply to all companies in UAE. Is it applicable to only Muslims/fasting employees? No, It is applicable to all employees irrespective of their religion or whether they are fasting or not. Again... this is on paper... reality is different


Wrong!

Non Muslims in DIFC do not work Ramadan hours.
This applies to DIFC only.
It must be true, I heard it on the radio...


----------



## touimi (Jun 30, 2014)

Follow the law. If u r a mainland company, you have 6 hrs of work, no official break. This country does not allow for debates on law, generally. Free zones follow law different than mainland.


----------

